# Mounting lightbar



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well you will be working from underneath anyway .. take the bumper off and learn a trick or 2 ..

Good Luck !


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm considering installing small LED DRLs next summer and will likely take the bumper off just so I can get it mounted properly and with less hassle. I'll be able to secure the wires better too. I really think taking the front bumper off will be your best course of action.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Taking off your bumper is the only way to go really. I've installed a light bar behind my grill. One the bumper is removed you can assess your mounting options. I drilled my holes in the thick metal cross bar the only thing I would advise you to do is buy a light bar that comes pre-assembled with the wiring harness. This will save a lot of time I promise.

But I'll try to remember to take pictures of my setup because I need to take my bumper off to clean it anyways. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's a pic with the light bar on


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

There's not going to be anyone on here, that's going to tell you, there's a way to do it without removing the front bumper. At least, if it's going to be done right! Jack your car up, grab a wrench n sockets and get it done!! From there, you'll be able to figure out your mounting locations. If you truly incapable..and not mechanically able.....send it to a body shop, and pay couple hundred bucks. Good luck!


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I REALLY like that Silver Redrum Cruze!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah when I saw that silver Cruze that's what got me to put a light bar behind the grill on my Cruze ha. It looks very sharp


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Lmao! Seeing that same car, has got me wanting to do it too!! Lol I'll be doing it to my Cruze in the very near future.



DBeAsT said:


> Yeah when I saw that silver Cruze that's what got me to put a light bar behind the grill on my Cruze ha. It looks very sharp


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Is yours set to come on automatic with the lights..or you have a switch? What company did you go thru?? When I do mine, I would want to have mine go off a switch..and separate harness if possible. Lmk. Thanks in advance!



DBeAsT said:


> Here's a pic with the light bar on


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a switch on mine that I mounted right by the switch for the headlights. And to be honest I don't remember the brand I got but I bought the bar itself. It did not come with a harness. I highly recommend paying the extra money on a bar that comes with a harness.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's some pics of my setup.. And I know my switch looks a little sloppy but I drilled the hole barely too big so I had to fill the edges with silicon to help keep the switch from moving. When it comes to the light bar being dirty that's because your basic car wash does not get into the grill enough for it to be cleaned. I don't mind taking the bumper off because it's easy but I also was cleaning my CAI filter which requires the bumper to be removed as well. A quick wipe with a wet towel and the light bar was clean!


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

You did a good job man! Best of all....you did it YOURSELF!! Thanks for all the info...I really appreciate it!


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> You did a good job man! Best of all....you did it YOURSELF!! Thanks for all the info...I really appreciate it!


Thanks man I really appreciate it! And yeah the only thing I haven't done myself on my car is my exhaust cause my shop did the welding. I just put some rally armor mud flaps on Saturday as well.

And no problem, if you have any questions feel free to ask. I got a lot of information from this forum so whenever I can return the favor I'm all for it!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

203-CRUZER said:


> Is yours set to come on automatic with the lights..or you have a switch? What company did you go thru?? When I do mine, I would want to have mine go off a switch..and separate harness if possible. Lmk. Thanks in advance!


Hey I recently did this mod on my Cruze and seen you guys were talking about harnesses! Well I wasn't too sure before purchasing but I bought this OPT7 LED Bar Remote Wiring harness and absolutely love it! The range could be alittle better but being able to turn the light bar on without actually having to be in the driver seat is a rear awesome feature! I just hook it into my keys and can turn it on and off front the keys in the ignition or if your (I think) 30 feet away! I think 30 feet (if that's what they claim) is alittle high try 10-20 but still it was pretty much connect the water proof plugs connecting the harness and the light bar and then connecting the harness to positive and negative on the battery! Then hitting on button turns it on, one turns off, one dims and brightens in 3 different stages and one is strobe (flashes 3 times fast, then off for a sec etc.) but it was honestly the easiest part about the whole install especially not having to run wires through the firewall and using fuse taps or whatever! This beats it hands down! Comes with 2 plugs for 2 light bars if combined don't exceed 380w! I didn't do too much looking around before buying this so maybe you can find one cheaper, or more watts or maybe even 3+ light bars somewhere else! I enjoy this thing so much I might consider a second but I haven't seen an easy install for a roof led bar and would think the light bar on the outside of the lower grill would have to involve custom made mounts that come down from the main metal bumper and come out through slits cut in the lower grill at like a 70 degree angle and have the led be mounted that way upside down! I mounted mine right to that main bumper! 

But here's a couple pictures and the link to the Opt7 Wireless Wiring Harness...

[380w HD-Remote] LED Light Bar Wiri...p/B0172IYSF0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_6A5PwbCXR4SZG























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking nice. Yeah I bet that setup comes in handy. It wasn't too hard getting my wires through the firewall, I just had to figure out how to pop the coolant reservoir out to give me space to find the existing wires that run through.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

DBeAsT said:


> Looking nice. Yeah I bet that setup comes in handy. It wasn't too hard getting my wires through the firewall, I just had to figure out how to pop the coolant reservoir out to give me space to find the existing wires that run through.


Where about was the grommet to go through the wall!?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Where about was the grommet to go through the wall!?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



If you look just behind the coolant reservoir you can spot a black circle (grommet). If I remember tomorrow I'll snap a pic.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's where an existing spot is to go through the firewall. Follow where the red wire leads to. Can't tell exactly with the lighting I had but it gives you an idea on where it's at.


----------

